# Peptides for healing?



## darkrid3r (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not strong in the peptides or hgh field.

I am wondering if HGH or peptides would assist in joint and ligment support.

As an example, when your on even a small dose of 500mg week AAS you can push more weight that you should, and the joints and ligments dont have time to catchup unless you take a break.

Are there any peptides that assist in growth and healing?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

come check out this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html 

we have a lot of info on peps there.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 14, 2011)

Reading now thank you very much.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

Im gonna be running a GHRP-2/ CJC 1295 combo, Im hoping that it will help with my injuries as well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Check out OSL's thread too.  Great thread and very informative...


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 14, 2011)

so ghrp-2 is more potent than ghrp-6

Run in combo together would amplify the pulse, and negate the somaosstatin

I want to run both for 30 days. 2 shots a day, 1am 1pm. I dont want to bring this stuff into my work place EVER.

Im going to work my math magic, please let me know if its right.

100mcg per shot.
1000mcg per MG
(my GHRP-2 comes in 5mg vials)
(my CJC1292DAC comes in 2mg vials)
1mg = 1000mcg

30.5 days avg per month.
2 shots of each at 100mcg = 200mcg each of product.

10 shots per mg assuming 100mcg per shot.


GHRP-2 (5mg =5000mcg \ 100 = 50 shots)
CHC192 (2mg =2000mcg \ 100 = 20 shots)


Would have to order:
1 vial of GHRP-2
3 cials of cjc192
1 vial 30ml back water.

We can work on the reconstitution math once I understand this math 
Its might not be a good cycle for this product, some guidance would be great.

I would like to talk further about HGH as well, somatropin for example. Is it better to do the above combo or do the somatropin instead? or both?
Also interested in Melotan-2 but might have to create a new thread.


----------



## BigJD69 (Dec 15, 2011)

vibrant said:


> im gonna be running a ghrp-2/ cjc 1295 combo, im hoping that it will help with my injuries as well.



yes!!!! Very good choice!


----------



## Supertree (May 4, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Check out OSL's thread too.  Great thread and very informative...



thx buddy


----------

